# Anonymous calls off outing of cartel after release of kidnapped member



## vampiredude (Oct 30, 2011)

*Anonymous threaten to expose cartel's secrets*



> *Online hackers threaten to expose cartel's secrets*
> *Group called Anonymous demands release of one of their own who was kidnapped*
> By DANE SCHILLER, HOUSTON CHRONICLE
> Updated 04:09 p.m., Saturday, October 29, 2011
> ...



Link:
Oh boy...


----------



## perman07 (Oct 30, 2011)

Interesting shit. Anonymous can go from being simple trolls to doing something of actual significance here. Though I do worry they might be messing with a situation they don't know enough about. The stakes are too high to willynilly publish anything.


----------



## DremolitoX (Oct 30, 2011)

They're bluffing. They don't know anything.


----------



## Mael (Oct 30, 2011)

perman07 said:


> Interesting shit. Anonymous can go from being simple trolls to doing something of actual significance here. Though I do worry they might be messing with a situation they don't know enough about. The stakes are too high to willynilly publish anything.



Way in over their heads.


----------



## Doge (Oct 30, 2011)

I highly doubt giving away that kind of information and posting it for the world to see will really help them.

It's not like the cartel can move it's people around...


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 30, 2011)

In an _information age_...  information is a valuable commodity worth more than oil or something.





perman07 said:


> Interesting shit. Anonymous can go from being simple trolls to doing something of actual significance here. Though I do worry they might be messing with a situation they don't know enough about. The stakes are too high to willynilly publish anything.



The worst of it may be that the United States government would try to protect mexican drug cartels.

As things stands Anonymous may well be doing more than anyone else to stabilize Mexico's cartel woes.

And don't give me this "qualified" and "expert opinion" bullshit.

Experts and those qualified to do anything haven't done jack shit.  

Leave those impotent bitches out of it, please.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 30, 2011)

Shit is about to get horribly real for Anonymous, if true.


----------



## Distance (Oct 30, 2011)

Interesting...


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 30, 2011)

I've never heard of this hacking organization, but if they really want "da street cred" they'd publish the information even if the hostage is released. Incidentally, I wonder if withholding the information will lead to more or less deaths.

PS: I'd think the cartel would have some hackers of their own, or that the hostage would have some info on his peers. if that's the case...


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Oct 30, 2011)

> The worst of it may be that the United States government would try to protect mexican drug cartels.


_and that's when shit got ugly _


> As things stands Anonymous may well be doing more than anyone else to stabilize Mexico's cartel woes.


they would if they do it and ain't bluffing





1mmortal 1tachi said:


> In an _information age_...  information is a valuable commodity worth more than oil or something.


informational age 


Cromer said:


> Shit is about to get horribly real for Anonymous, if true.


well if they do it, it would be hard for the cartel to get them although yes, shit will get real



Cthulhu-versailles said:


> I've never heard of this hacking organization, but if they really want "da street cred" they'd publish the information even if the hostage is released. Incidentally, I wonder if withholding the information will lead to more or less deaths.


depends how long until the cartels fall on their own, and where you been that you haven't heard of them, they kind of are celebrities in the information world





> PS: I'd think the cartel would have some hackers of their own, or that the hostage would have some info on his peers. if that's the case...


they sure do


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-...rtels-admitted-in-wells-fargo-s-u-s-deal.html

I wonder if this has anything to do with the secrets this hacker would reveal. Not this specific instance, but I'm sure things of this nature are much more common than we expect.


----------



## emROARS (Oct 30, 2011)

I personally think we're underestimating them. 

better than overestimating them I guess but meh.


----------



## stream (Oct 30, 2011)

Let us see... Anonymous has annoyed some big organizations in the past, and passed through relatively unscathed. We will see if they are confident enough to release the info... Assuming they have it. I wonder if the Mexican gangs would have the tenacity to track them down.

Of course, this announcement could be completely unrelated to Anonymous.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 30, 2011)

This is very interesting indeed. Would they really reveal the info (if they have it) or use it as a bargaining chip of sorts...


----------



## Fran (Oct 30, 2011)

> "If anything happens to him, you sons of (expletive) will always remember this upcoming November 5."



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

10/10. You have my sword anonymous


----------



## Huntress (Oct 30, 2011)

Fran said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> 10/10. You have my sword anonymous



and my axe!

shits got real


----------



## emROARS (Oct 30, 2011)

> "If anything happens to him, you sons of (expletive) will always remember this upcoming* November 5*."


----------



## Yachiru (Oct 30, 2011)

This is movie material right here


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh hell.  Blood's gonna shed from this one.


----------



## Milo- (Oct 30, 2011)

I doubt there's a very big anonymous presence in Mexico, so, I'm skeptical about how much info they have. They probably DO have some info, though.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 30, 2011)

this is not good.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 30, 2011)

Do it anonymous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Delicious (Oct 30, 2011)

Fight The Power!


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2011)

Do it Anonymous.


----------



## Gold Roger (Oct 30, 2011)

Apparently that isn't the only thing they're planning on doing Nov 5.


----------



## kazuri (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't think the cartels often take hostages, do they? Don't they usually kidnap people, then cut their heads off and throw their body out in some random street or something?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2011)

It's not like they plan on feeding them or he was worth much. Most likely he's dead somewhere:/


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 30, 2011)

They might redeem themselves if they take down a cartell


----------



## pikachuwei (Oct 30, 2011)

First NATO now Cartels.

Anonymous gots some ballz.


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 30, 2011)

I remember the days when the internet was only good for porn and terrible flash games.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 30, 2011)

Fight the power bros.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 31, 2011)

I was very surprised by this until I read *they called it off. *




 just when I thought things were about to get good... you let me down guys. 

Seems like they realized their members in Mexico would certainly get the short end of the AK-47 if this happened.  *sigh*


----------



## Soul (Oct 31, 2011)

Shit is about to get real.
If Anonymous isn't bluffing, this thing could get ugly.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 31, 2011)

Why don't they just release that shit anyways?


----------



## DremolitoX (Oct 31, 2011)

soulnova said:


> I was very surprised by this until I read *they called it off. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So they're scared??

Pinches culones


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

Can't mess with Mexico.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 31, 2011)

Fran said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> 10/10. You have my sword anonymous



and my +1 Bow.


----------



## Mael (Oct 31, 2011)

Watch the cartels unmask anon...they seem to be that good.


----------



## Yachiru (Oct 31, 2011)

FUCK! There goes my movie material


----------



## Altron (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes Anonymous give the cartels another reason to start hunting down and killing anyone they suspect of being hackers especially the Zetas who have no problem kidnapping, decapitating, and throwing a body on the street as a warning.


----------



## Fran (Oct 31, 2011)

soulnova said:


> I was very surprised by this until I read *they called it off. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A translation please anyone/English source?

edit:





> Due to the safety risks for all #Anons, #OpCartel has been called off," says a tweet from the @Anachrynon Twitter account that was posted earlier this morning. "Worldwide news outlets say we engaged Zetas in war, even if no OpCartel. Now #Anonymous are all in danger. Do not take this as a joke."
> However Anonymousabu, or Sabu, who apparently is a key member of the goup, has given the operation Opcartel his full support, "#OpCartel is very much alive and like I said to others in private our war is on corruption on both sides of the spectrum. Vamos a GUERRA!," he tweeted.
> The operation seems to come from a Twitter account called, @Sm0k34n0n, an account that has since been deleted. Its possible that this person also changed their mind shortly before removing themselves from the debate, as Sabu added,
> "Too bad. We are taking over. It is time we take on the corruption on both sides of the 'war on drugs' The DEA and Cartels. Thanks for pushing the op, but now that you've cleaned your hands of it - move on with your life."
> Some Twitter posters have suggested that part of Anonymous split off to form a group that is willing to attack the cartels. This could function like the headline grabbing Lulzsec, it was suggested, of which Sabu was a member.


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Oct 31, 2011)

> "If anything happens to him, you sons of (expletive) will always remember this upcoming November 5."




Oooh yeah, shit is going down on my b-day, go Anon!


----------



## Altron (Oct 31, 2011)

Funny how people actually believe that the cartels do not have their own intelligence when in fact they probably have their own hackers and tech specialists paid to work for them to take out anyone even on the internet who threaten their operations.



> "If anything happens to him, you sons of (expletive) will always remember this upcoming November 5."


I am gonna laugh when the cartels decapitate the captured anon member and hang his body on a bridge.


----------



## Psycho (Oct 31, 2011)

you're trying to intimidate the most intimidating para-military faction of the world, dumb hackers


----------



## Bleach (Oct 31, 2011)

Video in english:



or so I believe


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 31, 2011)

perman07 said:


> Interesting shit. Anonymous can go from being simple trolls to doing something of actual significance here. Though I do worry they might be messing with a situation they don't know enough about. The stakes are too high to willynilly publish anything.



And here I thought it was every man for themselves in that group. Maybe beneficial to join myself.



ensoriki said:


> You telling me Anonymous has this much resource?



You have it within side you padawan. Just close your eyes, reach your hand out, and put it in my pants.


----------



## Yachiru (Oct 31, 2011)

Anon should build their own millitary.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok, I'm reading some articles where they claim they are going ahead with the plan. As always, a part of anonymous will get to work while others just back off.  I'll confirm when I get a better source.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 31, 2011)

I doubt that anonymous has what it takes to make the mexican drug cartel slightly humble. I can't help but feel that this is a bluff but I guess we'll find out as the show continues.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 31, 2011)

Anonymous actully thought they could mess with the Cartel? 

What bunch of dumbfucks


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 1, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> informational age


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Nov 1, 2011)

Wait so, how would the cartels track the individuals involved in this? Can't Anon cover their tracks?


----------



## Yachiru (Nov 1, 2011)

Colonel Awesome said:


> Wait so, how would the cartels track the individuals involved in this? Can't Anon cover their tracks?



I think Anon's intelligent enough to do so since the cartels don't like playing.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 1, 2011)

kazuri said:


> I don't think the cartels often take hostages, do they? Don't they usually kidnap people, then cut their heads off and throw their body out in some random street or something?


lol where have you been living, they kidnap someone like every other day 



Colonel Awesome said:


> Wait so, how would the cartels track the individuals involved in this? Can't Anon cover their tracks?



they would but the cartel has pretty much unlimited resources, the smallest fuck and they are just gonna be another body in the bridge


----------



## Dolohov27 (Nov 1, 2011)

Mael said:


> Way in over their heads.


 Agreed. Its all fun and games until the cartel kidnaps you or one of your family members and cuts his or her head off with a chainsaw.


Edit: LOL they call it off.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 2, 2011)

Seems like at least some Anons will go ahead with the plan. But that's not all...



> The Mexican cartel has a group of experts that monitors the network. A security firm warned that the threat could lead to more murders of cyber users.
> 
> 
> Anonymous collective campaign against Latin America's "Los Zetas" could move the network to the real world, unleashing a wave of killings and violence to the extent that the cartel attacks directed towards this group of "hackers," the portal's informer
> ...




It's on.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Nov 3, 2011)

The member captured and any anon members that he knows are in trouble since they could just torture the person until they break and tells all. Don't know why they made a public announcement letting the cartel know that they have an informed person in their possession.


----------



## Borel (Nov 3, 2011)

Altron said:


> I am gonna laugh when the cartels decapitate the captured anon member and hang his body on a bridge.


Why would you do that?


----------



## Blue (Nov 3, 2011)

Anonymous should stick to street protests. Their "hacking" is just data fishing, it's really quite pathetic.

That said, I doubt a bunch of narcos are going to have a computer sciences division or care enough to buy a nerd.

So these two groups of idiots will forever be stuck yelling at each other across the digital divide.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Nov 3, 2011)

Shit just got real.


----------



## Altron (Nov 3, 2011)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Anonymous should stick to street protests. Their "hacking" is just data fishing, it's really quite pathetic.
> 
> That said, I doubt a bunch of narcos are going to have a computer sciences division or care enough to buy a nerd.
> 
> So these two groups of idiots will forever be stuck yelling at each other across the digital divide.


Actually cartels do have tech teams. They have the money to do so and the fact that they have Mexico on their Pay Roll, it would not be surprising if they even bought tech experts since they take anything against them very seriously.

If the Cartels could capture this anon member, they can find others in Mexico.


----------



## Blue (Nov 3, 2011)

Altron said:


> Actually cartels do have tech teams. They have the money to do so and the fact that they have Mexico on their Pay Roll, it would not be surprising if they even bought tech experts since they take anything against them very seriously.
> 
> If the Cartels could capture this anon member, they can find others in Mexico.



Dude, seriously. The cartels are wealthy, but money isn't free. A bunch of narcos aren't going to hire computer security experts because some nerds are making noise on the internet, and even if they did, it's not any easier to track down an anon than it is to "hack" a cartel. It takes the entire FBI months to get a bead on maybe half the guys who play this phishing bullshit, and they don't just "run a trace". They investigate and infiltrate.

Unless the guy is a real bonafide idiot, like posting pictures taken with embedded gps data from his iphone, nobody will ever know who this mystery Quixote is.


----------



## Altron (Nov 3, 2011)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Dude, seriously. The cartels are wealthy, but money isn't free. A bunch of narcos aren't going to hire computer security experts because some nerds are making noise on the internet, and even if they did, it's not any easier to track down an anon than it is to "hack" a cartel. It takes the entire FBI months to get a bead on maybe half the guys who play this phishing bullshit, and they don't just "run a trace". They investigate and infiltrate.
> 
> Unless the guy is a real bonafide idiot, like posting pictures taken with embedded gps data from his iphone, nobody will ever know who this mystery Quixote is.


 No offense, but you are incorrect. People here seem to forget a very important detail about the Zeta cartel. Zetas are made up of ex special ops AKA, GAFE (Grupo Aerom?vil de Fuerzas Especiales). GAFE have been trained by US Army Special forces at the *United States Army School of the Americas also by the French GIGN and other special ops from other countries.*  You also seem to not realize that if the Cartels can not find their target more often than not they will hunt down anyone related to the target if necessary.   


 Your point that the cartel wouldn't waste money hiring security experts is also incorrect. They don't need to hire experts, all they need to do is hire local people and tell them to sit in front of a computer and starting monitoring any and all blogs on the internet for anything that could be used against them, while also looking for snitches, hackers, and rival cartels. The Zetas have killed people for posting things on blogs against the cartel.





 You and Anon don't seem to comprehend the fact that the Zetas and other cartels will if necessary start going around and kidnapping anyone they think is a “Hacker” who could be working for Anonymous or even their enemies.

*You want to see what happens when you start provoking the Zetas? (This image is graphic)*

*Spoiler*: __ 



]









> This happened for snitching on  (A Grupo Refroma internet forum created to both inform of and denounce cartel activity)
> 
> *The second message read:*
> 
> *This will happen to all the internet snitches (,, or ) Be warned, we've got our eye on you. Signed, Z*


I was in Veracruz when they found 10 bodies and my Aunt who owns a hotel in Veracruz where I was staying at was only 5 blocks away from the crime scene and she showed me where they dropped these bodies, she also showed me the locations of where bodies have been dumped by Zetas before.


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 3, 2011)

Anonymous is in way over their head here. V for vendetta masks and youtube proclamations against guys who practice ritual cannibalism. Cartels mean serious business. That kidnapped guy is gonna get skinned alive and mailed back to his comic book store in pieces if Anonymous  messes with them.


----------



## Yachiru (Nov 3, 2011)

Anon have balls.. big balls. It's time they start assassinating cartel members.


----------



## Altron (Nov 3, 2011)

Yachiru said:


> Anon have balls.. big balls. It's time they start assassinating cartel members.


Anon vs US Army/French GIGN trained Special forces?


----------



## Yachiru (Nov 3, 2011)

Altron said:


> Anon vs US Army/French GIGN trained Special forces?



They need their own special forces; Fight fire with fire.


----------



## Altron (Nov 3, 2011)

Yachiru said:


> They need their own special forces; Fight fire with fire.


You really want to see a lot of Anon members killed don't you? 




> *"I mean, it's a drug cartel, they're violent people,"* says Brown. _*"But they're not going to come streaming up the street in downtown Dallas and kill me.*"_





> Earlier this week disemboweled bodies were founding hanging from a  bridge near the border city of Nuevo Laredo, where the corpses were  accompanied with signage warning social network users to keep "funny  things" off the Internet. Both of the deceased were young bloggers who  wrote about the drug ring.


My god this brown guy is a moron. He doesn't realize that even if Zetas can't get to him, they have countless US Gangs like Texas Syndicate who are paid by the cartels to do hits for them in the US.


----------



## xxSasorixx (Nov 3, 2011)

I wonder if anonymous actually expect the cartel to care.

It all hot air.

Remember that 'war on Scientology' - Black faxing and DDoS the website........terrifying


----------



## soulnova (Nov 3, 2011)

For some strange reason I can't copy the text directly here.


----------



## Altron (Nov 3, 2011)

soulnova said:


> For some strange reason I can't copy the text directly here.


Interesting and very surprising, that anon member is very fortunate. I highly doubt though he would continue trying to provoke Los Zetas because no matter what I have a feeling the Zetas will not be so forgiving and kind next time. Anon should be satisfied and quit while they are ahead.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 3, 2011)

Altron said:


> Interesting and very surprising, that anon member is very fortunate. I highly doubt though he would continue trying to provoke Los Zetas because no matter what I have a feeling the Zetas will not be so forgiving and kind next time. Anon should be satisfied and quit while they are ahead.



I actually agree. Otherwise it would be like kicking the hornet nest.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 3, 2011)

Memnber is released. Closed case.



Hopefully.


----------



## UX7 (Nov 3, 2011)

I wonder if they will go with it even thought they released the member...



> *Anonymous announced OpCartel in early October. In a Spanish-language YouTube video, a masked Anonymous representative promised to release the names, photos and addresses of the cartel's members, as well as of the police, politicians and journalists who support them*
> *In an interview with Gawker, Brown said Anonymous was in possession of 25,000 emails stolen from the Mexican government, which the group will use to expose the cartel's members on Nov. 5.*
> Anonymous recognizes the weight of such an operation, Brown said, and was taking steps to ensure the security of its members and any supporters in Mexico who wish to give out information about cartel activities, but who don't want to go to the local authorities  ?  many of whom, Anonymous contends, are in league with the Zetas.
> On its blog, Anonymous Iberoamerica unveiled a new widget that will allow people to submit "completely anonymous complaints relating to acts of crime or news of corrupt officials in your community, which we will investigate."
> ...


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 4, 2011)

Altron said:


> Interesting and very surprising, that anon member is very fortunate. I highly doubt though he would continue trying to provoke Los Zetas because no matter what I have a feeling the Zetas will not be so forgiving and kind next time. Anon should be satisfied and quit while they are ahead.





UX7 said:


> I wonder if they will go with it even thought they released the member...



well there maybe several reasons, they were in a good day, or they really knew that even if they kill each and every last one of them, once they were out there is little they could do


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 4, 2011)

If Anon manages this, it will probably be their Finest Hour.


----------



## Milo- (Nov 4, 2011)

I wasn't giving enough credit to anonymous when this was first published, I was so skeptical about their claims of having such info that I didn't realize that if they DO release the info, hell will break lose in Mexico AND take the war to America where most anons reside. I hope they don't do anything stupid this Saturday.


----------



## dummy plug (Nov 4, 2011)

perhaps the one kidnapped is a very important member in the group, or they simply take care of their own


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 4, 2011)

> Anonymous draws its roots from an online forum dedicated to bringing sensitive government documents and other material to light.



That's the part I don't get.  Since when was 4chan dedicated to bringing sensitive government documents to light?  Last time I checked it was dedicated to anime porn and funny cat pictures.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 4, 2011)

Maybe The Cartel's should expose Anonymous Secrets.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 4, 2011)

> In an interview with Gawker, Brown said Anonymous was in possession of 25,000 emails stolen from the Mexican government, which the group will use to expose the cartel's members on Nov. 5.



 Holy Shit, if this is true, things are going to get ugly really quick.

Yeah, I better start checking my options abroad.


----------



## UX7 (Nov 4, 2011)

NEWS UPDATE! Is this verify?



> Anonymous IberoAmerica, the Latin American collective within the Anonymous hacktivist group,* has called off its operation to expose members of the Zetas narcotics cartel after announcing that a kidnapped Anonymous member was released. The released hostage also reportedly delivered a message: that the Zetas would kill ten people for every name of a Zeta associate released by Anonymous.*
> 
> Anonymous members launched an effort called OpCartel last week after claiming a member had been kidnapped during a "Operation Paperstorm" protest in Veracruz. The group threatened to "dox" members of the cartel, releasing names and addresses of taxi drivers, journalists, and members of law enforcement associated with the group. To collect information to aid in their effort, the group posted a "plug-in" Web application to allow would-be informants to protect their identities while providing names and other information.
> 
> ...





I think its a good call...knowing that this is no longer a "game" or "lulz". It seems that Zetas view Anonymous as a real threat  I wonder how Annnon will play their card the following weeks or months  I can't believe I'm saying but...shit got real for Annon *AND *Los Zetas


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 4, 2011)

They better thank their lucky stars all they got was a warning.


----------



## perman07 (Nov 4, 2011)

Reasonable decision I suppose. Was kind of hoping for shit to get real though.

It's just disgusting how these scum actually can exert so much power and how effective their terror reign is, was kind of hoping they would receive a blow. International corporations have less power than these bastards do, no one else has been able to make Anonymous back down.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 4, 2011)

Cause the Cartel would actually follow through with all the killings.  Plus it's Mexico so the rest of the world wouldn't give a shit


----------



## Altron (Nov 4, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Cause the Cartel would actually follow through with all the killings.*  Plus it's Mexico so the rest of the world wouldn't give a shit *


USA Giving a shit says hi


----------



## pikachuwei (Nov 4, 2011)

Cartel > NATO? 

but i'm impressed the Zetas actually viewed Anon as dangerous enough to release their hostage.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 4, 2011)

Actually, there's still a guy in the States who is willing to bring to light some 25K emails from the Mexican Gov and the Cartels. He thinks he's safe. 


I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Nov 4, 2011)

No way is he safe. 

Why would anyone try to piss of a cartel like Los Zetas? You know you shouldn't fuck with a group that even the government won't touch. After watching a documentary on them I wouldn't even feel safe as a US citizen going against them.


----------



## Yachiru (Nov 4, 2011)

Anon should get pros like Zetas have. Then it would be time for war.


----------



## hammer (Nov 4, 2011)

if they do have that many emails shouldn't the American gov get involved just to make sure shit wont get real and protect the Mexican and American anon?


----------



## Yachiru (Nov 4, 2011)

hammer said:


> if they do have that many emails shouldn't the American gov get involved just to make sure shit wont get real and protect the Mexican and American anon?



They would, just so the cartels get a blow.


----------



## hammer (Nov 4, 2011)

seriously if the American gov said they do have it then they should be on that border make sure nobody goes in or out and deploy troops in Mexico and america because what they told anon can be called an act or terrorism and be on the Mexican gov's ass telling them to help out.


----------



## God (Nov 4, 2011)

perman07 said:


> Reasonable decision I suppose. Was kind of hoping for shit to get real though.
> 
> It's just disgusting how these scum actually can exert so much power and how effective their terror reign is, was kind of hoping they would receive a blow. International corporations have less power than these bastards do, no one else has been able to make Anonymous back down.



You're talking about Anon's terror reign?  You're talking about Anon having more power than international corporations? 

Really?


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 4, 2011)

Your have your subjects backwards. He was implying that the cartells are more powerful than international corporations, and they are. The difference between the Zetas and Anon's previous targets is the Zetas aren't afraid to commit mass murder to get their way.


----------



## Altron (Nov 4, 2011)

Yachiru said:


> Anon should get pros like Zetas have. Then it would be time for war.


The best Anon could get would be idiots armed with BB Guns.  Don't forget the fact of transportation. I suppose Anon would magically fly over to Mexico and fight the Zetas in their own territory?


----------



## Yachiru (Nov 4, 2011)

Altron said:


> The best Anon could get would be idiots armed with BB Guns.  Don't forget the fact of transportation. I suppose Anon would magically fly over to Mexico and fight the Zetas in their own territory?



If the Zetas can get pros trained by the US govt, who's to say that Anon can't do the same?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 4, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> No way is he safe.
> 
> Why would anyone try to piss of a cartel like Los Zetas? You know you shouldn't fuck with a group that even the government won't touch. After watching a documentary on them I wouldn't even feel safe as a US citizen going against them.



Exacta.

I've said it before, I'll say it again, the Mexican Drug Cartels are the ones that truly run Mexico.


----------



## God (Nov 4, 2011)

Is it true that the US Gov funds the Zetas?


----------



## God (Nov 4, 2011)

Also,



Kamen Rider Godzilla said:


> That's the part I don't get.  Since when was 4chan dedicated to bringing sensitive government documents to light?  Last time I checked it was dedicated to anime porn and funny cat pictures.



this


----------



## Altron (Nov 4, 2011)

Yachiru said:


> If the Zetas can get pros trained by the US govt, who's to say that Anon can't do the same?


Well for one thing, Anon has been pissing off the US and other countries regularly by releasing classified documents and diplomatic cables. Last time I checked countries don't help groups that antagonize them constantly. I doubt the US will jump up and start helping Anon. I also doubt Anon has the funds and logistics to even attempt to try and match the Zetas in brute force.
*
Seriously, I am sick of repeating this over and over. Anon would get raped and massacred by the Zetas in any possible scenario you come up with. *



Cubey said:


> Is it true that the US Gov funds the Zetas?


The US Goverment trains special forces from many countries in the Americas regularly as part of a co-op agreement. The US government never expected that a group of Mexican Special Forces would decide to defect and create a cartel along with taking the knowledge they learned from US Special Forces and the French GIGN.


----------



## God (Nov 4, 2011)

If that's true, then why doesn't the US take military action against the Mexican Cartel instead of wasting their time.. *sigh*.. shall we say.. elsewhere..


----------



## Seph (Nov 4, 2011)

> Seriously, I am sick of repeating this over and over. Anon would get raped and massacred by the Zetas in any possible scenario you come up with.



Umm, I'm not trying to argue, but how? I mean, members of Anonymous are anonymous..


----------



## Altron (Nov 4, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> Umm, I'm not trying to argue, but how? I mean, members of Anonymous are anonymous..


Well obviously they are not Anonymous enough in Mexico, if one member of Anon was captured. Don't forget Zetas and other cartels do have people that monitor the internet as well.

People here seem to think Anon has some miracle of magic that would make them be able to take on the Zetas with brute force. 


Cubey said:


> If that's true, then why doesn't the US take  military action against the Mexican Cartel instead of wasting their  time.. *sigh*.. shall we say.. elsewhere..



I doubt the US Government could have predicted that their training would be utilized by the drug cartels.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Nov 4, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Your have your subjects backwards. He was implying that the cartells are more powerful than international corporations, and they are. The difference between the Zetas and Anon's previous targets is the Zetas aren't afraid to commit mass murder to get their way.



Zetas are not as powerful as the bigger international corporation.

Zetas don't give a damn about image hence they can do whatever. Corporations are bound by image and, to a degree, morals. The biggest corporations are far more powerful than Zetas, the difference being they play fair. Zetas don't do it the legal way.


----------



## Seph (Nov 4, 2011)

> Well obviously they are not Anonymous enough in Mexico, if one member of Anon was captured. Don't forget Zetas and other cartels do have people that monitor the internet as well.



Are details given on how the Anon member was captured? Yes:



> kidnapped from a street protest



So it was a complete coincidence that this person was an Anon member--this isn't a testament to the Zetas' ability to find Anon members. Anonymous members _are anonymous_. I don't think Mexican barbarians have sophisticated enough programs and such to really track them down--especially if Anonymous outside of Mexico helps.


----------



## Altron (Nov 4, 2011)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> Zetas are not as powerful as the bigger international corporation.
> 
> Zetas don't give a damn about image hence they can do whatever. Corporations are bound by image and, to a degree, morals. *The biggest corporations are far more powerful than Zetas*, the difference being they play fair. Zetas don't do it the legal way.


What can the big corporations do to the Zetas? Send their security guards after them?









Sephiran said:


> Are details given on how the Anon member was captured? Yes:
> 
> 
> 
> So it was a complete coincidence that this person was an Anon  member--this isn't a testament to the Zetas' ability to find Anon  members. Anonymous members _are anonymous_. *I don't think Mexican  barbarians have sophisticated enough programs and such to really track  them down--especially if Anonymous outside of Mexico helps.*



Pretty sure Mexican Government in cartels pockets > Anon. Don't forget if the worst comes to worst, the Zetas can and will kill anyone they think is suspicious and a possible enemy that includes civilians.


----------



## Seph (Nov 4, 2011)

> Pretty sure Mexican Government in cartels pockets > Anon. Don't forget if the worst comes to worst, the Zetas can and will kill anyone they think is suspicious and a possible enemy that includes civilians.



That article doesn't mean anything. You have no idea how well the victims concealed their identities.

Furthermore, do you really think the Zetas can just fly to different countries and just randomly kill slightly suspicious civilians? That'd be brainless of them.


----------



## Altron (Nov 4, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> That article doesn't mean anything. You have no idea how well the victims concealed their identities.
> 
> Furthermore, *do you really think the Zetas can just fly to different countries and just randomly kill slightly suspicious civilians?* That'd be brainless of them.


A lot of Mexican gangs in the US work for the cartels. Why would the Zetas need to fly to the US to kill someone when they can make a quick phone call to a gang (example: Texas Syndicate) and have the gang in the US kill the person? Even if the gang was caught before it carried out the hit, you really think the Zetas will allow anyone who knows about their op to live?

You also forget Zetas are ex special forces soldiers with training experience from US Seals, Army Rangers, Green Berets, French GIGN, and Israeli Mossad (Just to name a few). I am pretty sure infiltration of an enemy country is part of the special forces curriculum, so I don't think they would have a problem with that. If illegal aliens can enter the US illegally and not get caught, you don't think a group of ex special forces with a shitload of money and weapons along with the best military training you can receive would not be able to infiltrate the US undetected?


----------



## Seph (Nov 4, 2011)

> A lot of Mexican gangs in the US work for the cartels. Why would the Zetas need to fly to the US to kill someone when they can make a quick phone call to a gang (example: Texas Syndicate) and have the gang in the US kill the person? Even if the gang was caught before it carried out the hit, you really think the Zetas will allow anyone who knows about their op to live?



Since a gang would really be 100% willing to do something with such a high risk, right? Kill random civilians.



> You also forget Zetas are ex special forces soldiers with training experience from US Seals, Army Rangers, Green Berets, French GIGN, and Israeli Mossad (Just to name a few). I am pretty sure infiltration of an enemy country is part of the special forces curriculum, so I don't think they would have a problem with that. If illegal aliens can enter the US illegally and not get caught, you don't think a group of ex special forces with a shitload of money and weapons along with the best military training you can receive would not be able to infiltrate the US undetected?



It's not just the US though, it's Europe, Asia and etc. too. This would be incredibly difficult to pull off and you know it.


----------



## God (Nov 4, 2011)

You guys remember when Pablo Escobar was active in Colombia and the US trained a guerilla faction of natives to combat his network? That should be done here as well..

The nations and corps. are forced to play fair, however specially trained Mexicans wouldn't be.


----------



## hammer (Nov 4, 2011)

bombg texas and mexico.

problem solved


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 5, 2011)

Cubey said:


> You guys remember when Pablo Escobar was active in Colombia and the US trained a guerilla faction of natives to combat his network? That should be done here as well..
> 
> The nations and corps. are forced to play fair, however specially trained Mexicans wouldn't be.



The better solution would be to Declare War on the most violent Cartells (ie Zetas) and their associates. This would allow the US to take military rather than police action in putting down Cartel assets State side. The only real issue is pressuring Mexico into allowing US Military action within their boarders, or at the very lease, cooperation with American forces.

There is one problem with training a guerrilla faction. Those factions often become anti-government and attempt to take over the place, often because they end up better trained and far more dangerous than the military of the country they're from in the first place.

The US used this Strategy in Both Columbia when dealing with Pablo Escobar, and in Afghanistan when dealing with the Russians. The result of Columbia is persistent guerrilla groups like FARC in Columbia, as well as the rise to both the Taliban, and Al Qaeda.

Lets not repeat the mistakes of the past and leave a functioning Geurilla Army off the southern boarder of our country. I'm pretty sure they would probably turn out worse than the Narcos in the long run.


----------



## Blue (Nov 5, 2011)

Don't know why you've got this weird boner for the Cartels, Altron. 

They're a bunch of criminals with guns, like any other group of criminals with guns. A comparatively tiny fraction of them are actually ex-special forces, and while the ex-specOps have provided competent leadership for the cartels, it's not like these guys go out and kill much themselves. They're in leadership positions which, like most criminal organizations, prohibits them from taking criminal action directly.

I mean, I don't really know how to explain to you that Anonymous is completely full of hot air here. It's Guy Fawkes Night, where're those documents?

Oh, right. Anonymous is making noise. There was never a kidnapping. The cartels haven't even said anything because they don't give a single fuck and can't do anything to a bunch of computer nerds in Europe and America even if they did. Call up gangs? Give me a fucking break. 

"Senor Tyrone, we have the ip address of a certain problem that needs to be, how you say, decidido, yes?"

"Yo dawg, what?"


----------



## josh101 (Nov 5, 2011)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Don't know why you've got this weird boner for the Cartels, Altron.
> 
> They're a bunch of criminals with guns, like any other group of criminals with guns. A comparatively tiny fraction of them are actually ex-special forces, and while the ex-specOps have provided competent leadership for the cartels, it's not like these guys go out and kill much themselves. They're in leadership positions which, like most criminal organizations, prohibits them from taking criminal action directly.
> 
> ...


Apparently the guy was released with a message saying if anonymous released these documents after he was released, firstly they'd kill that anonymous' family then kill 10 civilians for every 1 zeta mentioned on the release. Pretty good reason to keep stump.

A lot of people here are underestimating cartels and overestimating anonymous. Anonymous fighting cartels with brute force, really?


----------



## Blue (Nov 5, 2011)

josh101 said:


> A lot of people here are underestimating cartels and overestimating anonymous. Anonymous fighting cartels with brute force, really?


One is a paramilitary criminal organization and one is a internet hacktivst group. Both are formidable in their own ways, but they are not comparable. Anonymous cannot fight a war and the cartels cannot attack anonymous internet users.



> Apparently the guy was released with a message saying if anonymous released these documents after he was released, firstly they'd kill that anonymous' family then kill 10 civilians for every 1 zeta mentioned on the release.


There was no guy.


----------



## josh101 (Nov 5, 2011)

How do you know?

Faking an online war with Zeta's, falsifying news reports and using Zeta's to anonymous' advantage sounds just as stupid as going after them for kidnapping one of their members. Both foolish, extremely dangerous things to do - but one actually merit's a real reward for them.

Even if it does turn out to be fake, you can't even take the balls away of Anonymous for it.


----------



## Altron (Nov 5, 2011)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Don't know why you've got this weird boner for the Cartels, Altron.


Because I know the reality that Anonymous can't beat the cartels in any imaginable scenario. Don't know why you have a hard on for Anonymous.



> They're a bunch of criminals with guns, *like any other group of criminals with guns.* A comparatively tiny fraction of them are actually ex-special forces, and while the ex-specOps have provided competent leadership for the cartels, it's not like these guys go out and kill much themselves. They're in leadership positions which, like most criminal organizations, prohibits them from taking criminal action directly.


How many criminals have military training based on the best training you can get from US Army Rangers, Green Berets, GIGN? You think only a fraction of the Zetas are spec ops? I am pretty sure everyone that joins the Zetas is given a course on paramilitary training.


> I mean, I don't really know how to explain to you that Anonymous is completely full of hot air here. It's Guy Fawkes Night, where're those documents?


Even if Anon is full of BS, the cartels take anything that could damage them very seriously. Just like if I walked into LAX and yell "I have a bomb!", I am sure that airport security are gonna take that as a very serious threat.



> Oh, right. Anonymous is making noise. *There was never a kidnapping*. The cartels haven't even said anything because they don't give a single fuck and can't do anything to a bunch of computer nerds in Europe and America even if they did. Call up gangs? Give me a fucking break.


Oh I am sorry, I had no idea you actually went down to Mexico to confirm that. You do have proof  or are you just full of BS once again?


> "Senor Tyrone, we have the ip address of a certain problem that needs to be, how you say, decidido, yes?"
> 
> "Yo dawg, what?"


First off, it is *Se?or*, so at least get the spelling right before you try to talk about a subject you know nothing about. 


Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> One is a paramilitary criminal organization and one is a internet hacktivst group. Both are formidable in their own ways, but they are not comparable. Anonymous cannot fight a war and the *cartels cannot attack anonymous internet users.*
> 
> There was no guy.


My god you people think that just because someone is behind a monitor they are untouchable?



I am done with this thread. The amount of stupidity and idiocy in this thread is staggering even by Cafe standards.


----------



## Seph (Nov 5, 2011)

I think it's hilarious how you can call us idiots when you think some gangsters can track down hundreds of anonymous people online and kill them.


----------



## xxSasorixx (Nov 5, 2011)

josh101 said:


> How do you know?
> 
> Faking an *online war* with Zeta's, falsifying news reports and using Zeta's to anonymous' advantage sounds just as stupid as going after them for kidnapping one of their members. Both foolish, extremely dangerous things to do - but one actually merit's a real reward for them.
> 
> Even if it does turn out to be fake, you can't even take the balls away of Anonymous for it.



Gang wars are for pussies.

Bitching behind a monitor is where all the real action is.


----------



## Blue (Nov 6, 2011)

> Because I know the reality that Anonymous can't beat the cartels in any imaginable scenario. Don't know why you have a hard on for Anonymous.


I don't, I think they're a bunch of disenfranchised nerds with superiority complexes. Of course they can't bother a cartel.
What you don't get is it's mutual. 



Altron said:


> My god you people think that just because someone is behind a monitor they are untouchable?



Pretty much, yeah. That's the point of being anonymous. A government can usually track you down if it tries hard enough, with months-long investigations and subpoenas to internet service providers. An organization, criminal or otherwise?
Nope.

Posting your death porn of a bunch of dead Mexican farmers and criminals does not a point make.

Also, I know what an ? is. My keyboard can't make one and I'm not going to go into the character map to satisfy your pedantry.


----------



## Seph (Nov 6, 2011)

> Pretty much, yeah. That's the point of being anonymous. A government can usually track you down if it tries hard enough, with months-long investigations and subpoenas to internet service providers. An organization, criminal or otherwise?



But he said they'll murder random civilians!!! That's the best solution to that problem!!!


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 6, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> But he said they'll murder random civilians!!! That's the best solution to that problem!!!



Hell, that's the best solution to ANY problem.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 7, 2011)

> , has called off its operation to expose members of the Zetas narcotics cartel after announcing that a kidnapped Anonymous member was released. The released hostage also reportedly delivered a message: that the Zetas would kill ten people for every name of a Zeta associate released by Anonymous.
> 
> Anonymous members launched an effort called OpCartel last week after claiming a member had been kidnapped during a "Operation Paperstorm" protest in Veracruz. The group threatened to "dox" members of the cartel, releasing names and addresses of taxi drivers, journalists, and members of law enforcement associated with the group. To collect information to aid in their effort, the group posted a "plug-in" Web application to allow would-be informants to protect their identities while providing names and other information.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 7, 2011)

Isn't this old news?


----------



## Blue (Nov 7, 2011)

Isn't this fake news?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 7, 2011)

Crisis avoided?


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 7, 2011)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Isn't this fake news?





z zZ zZZZ zZ


----------



## Blue (Nov 7, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> z zZ zZZZ zZ



Yes, I get that the mainstream media is reporting it (although none of the big names have given it much mention since it broke) but Anonymous is obviously just making this shit up.


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 7, 2011)

Merged with older thread to create a new unholy abomination.


----------



## Thor (Nov 7, 2011)

Anonymous is who I strive to be like. Godlike Trolls blessed by Rumplesliskin himself.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 7, 2011)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Yes, I get that the mainstream media is reporting it (although none of the big names have given it much mention since it broke) but Anonymous is obviously just making this shit up.



I might ask: what's wrong with you in thinking _anyone_ would lie about it.

But, I already know what the issue is.


----------



## Mael (Nov 7, 2011)

And that is how you deal with Anon folks.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 15, 2011)

Kunoichi No Kiri, I see you active in here.

Where's my response to the above ^ question?


----------



## Blue (Nov 15, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Kunoichi No Kiri, I see you active in here.
> 
> Where's my response to the above ^ question?



I figured it was rhetorical since you "already know what the issue is."

Attention, of course. Anonymous wants attention because nobody gives a fuck about Scientology or Wikileaks anymore and the media is beginning to figure out they never "hacked" anything.

Look at the google headlines for "Anonymous"



> Anonymous Michelin restaurant inspector talks stars, snubs ...





> Anonymous Former Child Actor Says Disney Used Miley Cyrus ...


----------

